# LIGHT XC Stems for 35mm Bars? (cross-thread from components forum)



## Twiggy (Feb 18, 2004)

So I thought I'd replace the stock stem on my 2017 Rocky Mountain Element with something a bit flashier, so I ordered a RaceFace Turbine 35 Stem (70mm).

I was shocked when I went to do the swap to see that the 70mm Turbine 35 was a hefty 183g, whereas the unbranded stem that came on the bike (also 70mm) was only 114! 

I'm not a huge weight-weenie, but it kills me to add ~70g to the bike for no reason when many upgrades would cost you an arm and a leg for that kind of weight savings.

I tried to look into other, lighter, options, and thus far I've come up short.... it seems that all of the 35mm diameter stems that I find are either made for Freeride/Enduro and thus less than 50mm, or have zero-rise. Does anyone know of any light options for a 35mm bar-diameter stem in a ~70mm length?


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

On my 2019 Element I went with a Renthal Apex (31mm) and 106grams but stayed with a 31.8mm carbon bar.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

https://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/35mm-stem-options-60mm-long-1078985.html

Some info. in thread above.


----------



## Twiggy (Feb 18, 2004)

I did find late last night that Pivot makes a Team XC Stem in 60 and 75mm (unfortunately no 70) in a 35mm bar clamp and around ~130g.... might be an OK option, although not particularly flashy or anything


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

114 is super light for any 70/35mm stem I've ever seen. Even KCNC or Hope comes in way heavier than that, like 150 or so.


----------



## Fuzzylog1c (Jan 20, 2019)

KCNC Reyton is a Class 3 stem with aluminum inserts to enable you to choose either 35mm or 31.8mm bars. In the -17 degree, 70mm version I get the following weights with the 31.8 inserts removed and included:



















You can also buy carbon fiber inserts to knock a few grams off, but if you're only running 31.8mm bars, there are better stems out there.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Fuzzylog1c said:


> KCNC Reyton is a Class 3 stem with aluminum inserts to enable you to choose either 35mm or 31.8mm bars. In the -17 degree, 70mm version I get the following weights with the 31.8 inserts removed and included:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you also type the numbers? Pics don't show.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyway, a light xc stem and bars would be 31.8mm, not 35mm, right?


----------



## Fuzzylog1c (Jan 20, 2019)

Wheelspeed said:


> Can you also type the numbers? Pics don't show.


Imgur has been doing stupid stuff lately. If you open the "broken" links in new tabs, then hit enter on the URL (refresh won't work), the images will load.

Regardless, the KCNC Reyton stem weights are 109.84g in the 35mm configuration and 124.12g in the 31.8mm configuration.


----------



## Twiggy (Feb 18, 2004)

Fuzzylog1c said:


> Imgur has been doing stupid stuff lately. If you open the "broken" links in new tabs, then hit enter on the URL (refresh won't work), the images will load.
> 
> Regardless, the KCNC Reyton stem weights are 109.84g in the 35mm configuration and 124.12g in the 31.8mm configuration.


Thats a great weight.... I guess I'd just have to raise my stem a spacer or two to make up for the -17 degree angle...


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

If you want a light 35mm stem. This is your best bet, 85g.

https://www.intend-bc.com/products/stems/grace-en/


----------



## Sam56 (Mar 15, 2016)

I just got the Kcnc Reyton stem. Does anyone know how much torque on the two clamp bolts for the bars? Doesn't say anywhere. I pulled it to 5Nm and I'm about to go ride now. Just afraid that maybe more is needed because of the two bolt system.


----------



## Fuzzylog1c (Jan 20, 2019)

Sam56 said:


> I just got the Kcnc Reyton stem. Does anyone know how much torque on the two clamp bolts for the bars? Doesn't say anywhere. I pulled it to 5Nm and I'm about to go ride now. Just afraid that maybe more is needed because of the two bolt system.


For this stem and all future stems ("teach a man to fish..."): the top two stem bolts (if they exist) are tightened until the gap is closed, and then torqued per the stem torque limit.

The bottom two bolts do not have a torque spec from the stem manufacturer, as they are torqued according to the handlebar manufacturer recommended torque limit.

TLDR: 5 Nm is fine if your handlebar supports it. You don't need more torque than normal. The lower two bolts on every stem design provide all the clamping force.


----------



## Sam56 (Mar 15, 2016)

Fuzzylog1c said:


> For this stem and all future stems ("teach a man to fish..."): the top two stem bolts (if they exist) are tightened until the gap is closed, and then torqued per the stem torque limit.
> 
> The bottom two bolts do not have a torque spec from the stem manufacturer, as they are torqued according to the handlebar manufacturer recommended torque limit.
> 
> TLDR: 5 Nm is fine if your handlebar supports it. You don't need more torque than normal. The lower two bolts on every stem design provide all the clamping force.


Ok thanks, I understand now.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Twiggy said:


> So I thought I'd replace the stock stem on my 2017 Rocky Mountain Element with something a bit flashier, so I ordered a RaceFace Turbine 35 Stem (70mm).
> 
> I was shocked when I went to do the swap to see that the 70mm Turbine 35 was a hefty 183g, whereas the unbranded stem that came on the bike (also 70mm) was only 114!
> 
> ...


Did you have the Turbine or Turbine R ?

I have a 35mm Turbine R, 50mm length though, and it's 139g.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fuzzylog1c said:


> For this stem and all future stems ("teach a man to fish..."): the top two stem bolts (if they exist) are tightened until the gap is closed, and then torqued per the stem torque limit.
> 
> The bottom two bolts do not have a torque spec from the stem manufacturer, as they are torqued according to the handlebar manufacturer recommended torque limit.
> 
> TLDR: 5 Nm is fine if your handlebar supports it. You don't need more torque than normal. The lower two bolts on every stem design provide all the clamping force.


I've never seen this advice before.

With a 4-bolt stem plate (does not apply to the KCNC cited), typical installation instructions are to install each bolt with an even gap, and tighten them gradually in an alternating pattern.

Can you share your source for the above?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

phlegm said:


> I've never seen this advice before.
> 
> With a 4-bolt stem plate (does not apply to the KCNC cited), typical installation instructions are to install each bolt with an even gap, and tighten them gradually in an alternating pattern.
> 
> Can you share your source for the above?


Not something I would rule out as being possible, but was thinking the exact same thing. Definitely have never heard that before.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

jestep said:


> Not something I would rule out as being possible, but was thinking the exact same thing. Definitely have never heard that before.


Need to look at instructions, does not apply to all future stems as stated. There are a number of stems designed this way, although again, read instructions, its not aleays the top bolts either. My Renthals is bottom (unless you mount stem i negative rise orientation) bolts bottomed out first. My Race Face was all even. Easton carbon road stem was top bottomed first.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Taroroot said:


> Need to look at instructions, does not apply to all future stems as stated. There are a number of stems designed this way, although again, read instructions, its not aleays the top bolts either. My Renthals is bottom (unless you mount stem i negative rise orientation) bolts bottomed out first. My Race Face was all even. Easton carbon road stem was top bottomed first.


Exactly. The post above suggested there was only one correct way, and it applied across the board. BS.

Instructions are important.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Some of the newer Race Face stems have you fasten the upper bolts of the face plate first, to spec torque, no gap, then you torque the bottom bolts afterwards, with a resulting gap.


----------

